# Furs by College/University



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Go ahead and post which college/university you attend here. I'll try to keep track of it in a navigable manner, barring laziness on my part. You never know, you may be living right down the hall from another college fur here and not even know it! I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


Let me know if it needs to be updated. Include the full name of the college and the state/country/province.



--_Canada_--

*Alberta*

University of Alberta
Locke

*Ontario*

Fanshawe College
FoxyM

University of Western Ontario, London
ToeClaws



--_New Zealand_--

Massey University
monkeyspoon



--_United Kingdom_--

Gloucester College
MattyK

Henley College
Clockwork



--_United States_--

*Alabama*

Auburn University
JoJoJoshua
Rosh

University of South Alabama, Mobile
Jaxinc

University of Alabama, Birmingham
Diego117

*Arizona*

Arizona State University
Dyluck
Zrcalo

Mesa Community College
Zrcalo

Northern Arizona University
Blackfirewolf
Jakobean

University of Advancing Technology
Rhyrs

*California*

California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo
Trail Horse

Contra Costa College
nutty

Diablo Valley College
Romanpower

Fullerton College
FoxBody
NamorIsRoman

San Jose State University
Khord Kitty aka ThisisGabe

University of California, Santa Cruz
Fuzzy Alien
NevFox
thirtyseven

*Colorado*

Colorado State University
Digitalpotato

*Florida*

Daytona State College
7H0R
Fallenmink
KAiZA

IADT Tampa
Kakik

University of Central Florida
7H0R

University of North Florida, Jacksonville
wolfrunner03

*Georgia*

Art Institute of Atlanta
Myoti

Piedmont College, Demorest
atrakaj

*Illinois*

DeVry University
Shadow

Illinois Institute of Art, Schaumburg
Katarin

*Indiana*

Indiana University, South Bend
NXwolf

Ivy Tech Community College, Columbus
Dasaki

Purdue University
bscbari1

*Iowa*

Luther College
nurematsu

*Kansas*

Kansas State University
Steel the Wolf

*Maryland*

College of Southern Maryland
Xeans

Frostburg State University
WestWindHowling

*Massachusetts*

Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences
Shaui

*Michigan*

University of Michigan, Ann Arbor
garoose

*Missouri*

St. Louis  Community College, Florissant Valley
Lomberdia

University of Missouri, Columbia
Nylak

*Montana*

Flathead Valley Community College
catilda lily

Montana State University
Fay V

University of Montana
catilda lily

*New Hampshire*

Dartmouth University
KokoroTheDragon

*New Jersey*

College of New Jersey
Hipstar

Rider University
kyle19

Rutgers University
laofmoonster

*New Mexico*

University of New Mexico
Dragoncrescent

*New York*

Morrisville State College
jb_oasus

Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute
Lyall Sylvan
Nivi
Thallis

SUNY Rockland
Darkwolf23

*North Carolina*

Duke University
peli_kan

Western Carolina University
Kingman

*Ohio*

College of Wooster
cheeriocheetah

University of Akron
Arzus
Dahguns

*Oklahoma*

University of Oklahoma
zafuyu

University Of Science and Arts Of Oklahoma
Kahiro

*Oregon*

Portland State University
Jiang

*Pennsylvania*

Art Institute of Pittsburgh
KirbyCowFox

Douglas Education Center
PenelopeSkunk4

Drexel University
SirRob

Temple University
CombatRaccoon

*Puerto Rico*

University of Puerto Rico, Rio Piedras
RayO_ElGatubelo

*South Carolina*

Benedict College
kitsunefighter

*Tennessee*

Vanderbilt University
Miles_T_Springfoot

*Texas*

Central Texas College
Lazydabear

DeVry University, Houston
south syde dobe

Temple College
CannonFodder

University of Texas, Arlington
Aurebesh

University of Texas, El Paso
wolf5674

*Virginia*

George Mason University
crazian

Old Dominion University
Libsmearminyeh

Virginia Tech
Minotauric

*Wisconsin*

ITT Technical Institute, Green Bay
Silver Dragon

University of Wisconsin, Madison
Fenrir Lupus

University of Wisconsin, Parkside
rknight

Viterbo University
Conker


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2010)

Temple College, Temple, Texas


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Drexel University, Philadelpia, Pennsylvania.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Soon to be Rider university, Lawrenceville, NJ


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

ARIZONA:

ASU (though I dont currently go there, I basically live a block away)

MCC! MCC! YEAAAAAAAAAAAA

Mesa community college FTW!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ARIZONA:
> 
> ASU (though I dont currently go there, I basically live a block away)
> 
> ...


Just make sure not to cause a resonance cascade :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just make sure not to cause a resonance cascade :V



ECHO ECHO ECHO ECho echo echo


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ARIZONA:
> 
> ASU (though I dont currently go there, I basically live a block away)
> 
> ...



So... MCC is your college then? You confused me!! Rawr!


Oh, and if/when a staff member sees this, stickification would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 5, 2010)

Ivy Tech Community Collage of Indiana - Columbus Campus


----------



## WestWindHowling (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm at Frostburg State University, Frostburg, Maryland.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2010)

DeVry University, Illinois. Don't want to say which campus though.

Also, OP, a recommendation: instead of putting the location nest to the university/college, it will help with organization putting the location next to the username in the case there are multiple campuses in the state with the same name. It would save you from redundancies and a longer than needed length.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So... MCC is your college then? You confused me!! Rawr!
> 
> 
> Oh, and if/when a staff member sees this, stickification would be greatly appreciated.



I frequently wear my fursuit on campus. 

actually did just this thursday.

yes. requesting stikification...
though...
this is near around the same thing as the state one.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 5, 2010)

ITT Technical Institute, Green Bay, Wisconsin


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Art Institute of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## Arzus (Apr 5, 2010)

University of Akron, Akron, Ohio
GO ZIPS!


----------



## Minotauric (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be in Virginia Tech next semester


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Piedmont.

Demorest campus.

Georgia.


----------



## 7H0R (Apr 5, 2010)

Daytona State College, Florida
Soon to be University of Central Florida


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Apr 5, 2010)

University of Texas at El Paso (UTEP)

El Paso, Texas


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 5, 2010)

I only attend Central Texas College.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 5, 2010)

University of Western Ontario, London, Ontario, Canada

Though I'm not a student - I work there.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 5, 2010)

Art Institute of Atlanta, Georgia.

Actually, quite a few of us here (and I'm rooming with a good handful of them).


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 5, 2010)

Flathead Valley Community College. Montana
In the fall it will be the U of M also in Montana.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Also, OP, a recommendation: instead of putting the location nest to the university/college, it will help with organization putting the location next to the username in the case there are multiple campuses in the state with the same name. It would save you from redundancies and a longer than needed length.



Can you show me what you mean?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Try looking at his stickied 'Furs by State/Province' thread.


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Apr 5, 2010)

Old Dominion University in Virginia.. not there yet, but I'll be enrolling in the fall


----------



## Conker (Apr 5, 2010)

Viterbo University in Wisconsin.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

California
San Jose State University
Khord Kitty


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

New Hampshire
Dartmouth
(I know there are two other furries but I will respect their privacy)


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> New Hampshire
> Dartmouth
> (I know there are two other furries but I will respect their privacy)


There isn't shit up there except a few cows, trees, and the occasional party in the woods.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can you show me what you mean?



*Whatever State*
BlaBla University
Person A (Somethingville Campus)
Person B (Mytown Campus)
Person C (Somewhere Campus)

Something like that. More than one campus from one branch can be in the same state/province. You will get those cases sooner or later.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this thread needs to be a sticky.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2010)

Good to see you are keeping up with this, I'm juggling two.


----------



## Kahrio (Apr 5, 2010)

The University Of Science and Arts Of Oklahoma (USAO), (and at the cost of being over redundant) United States, Chickasha Oklahoma


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, this fall I will be a freshman at Kansas State University (Manhattan Campus)

State: Kansas in the US


----------



## NevFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Put me down for an incoming slug (UCSC). :]

Are there many furs there...?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

NevFox said:


> Put me down for an incoming slug (UCSC). :]
> 
> Are there many furs there...?



Wooo! 'nother slug!

I haven't met any, so I couldn't say. I'm sure they're around though.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wooo! 'nother slug!
> 
> I haven't met any, so I couldn't say. I'm sure they're around though.


 
holla ;D
Guess it must be hard to connect in such a huge school :O What year are you in?
I'm pretty new to fandom, in case you couldn't tell---atm I kind of have one foot in, one foot out.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

NevFox said:


> holla ;D
> Guess it must be hard to connect in such a huge school :O What year are you in?
> I'm pretty new to fandom, in case you couldn't tell---atm I kind of have one foot in, one foot out.



I'm a Junior, and it is an enormous place; I don't really like that about it. However, one of my friends is also a furry and he'll be a student here in about a year or so. That'll be really awesome. :3


----------



## NevFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm a Junior, and it is an enormous place; I don't really like that about it. However, one of my friends is also a furry and he'll be a student here in about a year or so. That'll be really awesome. :3


 
My main reasons for choosing it are its location, and its humanities department. Gonna officially enroll next week  Maybe we'll bump into each other sometime next year.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 6, 2010)

NevFox said:


> My main reasons for choosing it are its location, and its humanities department. Gonna officially enroll next week  Maybe we'll bump into each other sometime next year.



It's definitely a cool place, and despite being so damn BIG I can't imagine being anywhere else now. Hope you have fun. If you ever need anything you know how to reach me.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Fullerton College, Fullerton, California


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

I could tell you where I went, but that's creepy. You'll have to beat it out of me.


:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You'll have to beat it out of me.



o murr


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> o murr



Did I feel a breeze?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could tell you where I went, but that's creepy. You'll have to beat it out of me.
> 
> 
> :3


This whole place is creepy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This whole place is creepy.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's definitely a cool place, and despite being so damn BIG I can't imagine being anywhere else now. Hope you have fun. If you ever need anything you know how to reach me.


 
D'aww, thanks~
I'll shoot ya pm sometime.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Kahrio said:


> The University Of Science and Arts Of Oklahoma (USAO), (and at the cost of being over redundant) United States, Chickasha Oklahoma


Awesome, My friend Mel goes there XP I used to live in Rush Springs, how bout that tornado that just ran through it? crazy stuff


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2010)

Montana State University


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 6, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Montana State University


 
I might end up at Montana State for grad school. You'll probably be out by then, but for all it's worth.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> I might end up at Montana State for grad school. You'll probably be out by then, but for all it's worth.




Yeah I'm only here for one more year


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This whole place is creepy.



Yeah, hit the nail on the head there... then proceeded to smash it in way too deep.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy shit im not the only one at this University .O.
put me down for University of Akron 
its 8:19pm and Kent State still sucks! x3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Holy shit im not the only one at this University .O.
> put me down for University of Akron
> its 8:19pm and Kent State still sucks! x3



My bro's friend goes to Kent State.Huh, small world


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm at Mizzou/the University of Missouri in Columbia.

Although I'm not a fan.  I attened Truman State for two years beforehand, and miss it much.  Regret the transfer, though it was necessary.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread is now stickied.

Saw it coming.


Btw, Ny, when I go on a road trip to Blue's, I'm stopping at your place.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Btw, Ny, when I go on a road trip to Blue's, I'm stopping at your place.


 Sweet.    I'm downtown, literally five minutes from campus, not hard to find.  (And I totally live alone, if you know what I mean.  ;3)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sweet.    I'm downtown, literally five minutes from campus, not hard to find.  (And I totally live alone, if you know what I mean.  ;3)



I'll stay for a night and then we'll both head up to Blue's.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Liam said:


> There isn't shit up there except a few cows, trees, and the occasional party in the woods.



There also happens to be a large river up there.
And lotsa cows means lotsa good cheese.
(Manchester also hosts major companies HQ's as well as the largest reptile con in the North East!)
NH allows really exotic pets.


----------



## Kakik (Apr 6, 2010)

IADT Tampa online.

I tried a community college, but i hated it. This online stuff works excellent for me though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 6, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Holy shit im not the only one at this University .O.
> put me down for University of Akron
> its 8:19pm and Kent State still sucks! x3



See, and that's what this thread is for. :3 Do you think you'll meet up with Arzus?


----------



## NamorIsRoman (Apr 6, 2010)

Fullerton College, Fullerton CA =P


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 7, 2010)

Luther College; Iowa
(it won't really apply to me after this May because I'm graduating. Do people stay on the list even if they've graduated?)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

I go to Arizona State University.

Sup Zrcalo :-*


----------



## crazian (Apr 7, 2010)

George Mason University, Fairfax, VA


----------



## zafuyu (Apr 7, 2010)

University of Oklahoma.  Oklahoma. 
I love it here. :3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Temple University, Philadelphia PA ^^


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 7, 2010)

I go to Floressent Valley Community College in St.louis, MO. I spelled Flo wrong, but oh well. I'm killing time till my class starts at 2pm and its English. ^_^;


----------



## Diego117 (Apr 8, 2010)

University of Alabama at Birmingham

Obviously it's in Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## Locke (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't seriously be one of the only two FA users in Canada attending university can I? =P

Well might as well put it up there: University of Alberta, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Locke said:


> I can't seriously be one of the only two FA users in Canada attending university can I? =P
> 
> Well might as well put it up there: University of Alberta, Alberta, Canada



They have universities in Canada?


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 8, 2010)

Vanderbilt University, Nashville, Tennessee 

(Though not for long! Graduating in December!)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to Liberty University for a semester, but I got distracted by the amazing scenery and mountain roads and had to drop all my classes but Biblical Worldview
I'm at the local community college for now, I'd love to go back to Liberty though, they are strict, but I loved it there


----------



## nutty (Apr 9, 2010)

Contra Costa College. California


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 9, 2010)

I went low-key. Got my degree from Southwestern College, in Kansas, then did post-grad at Wichita State.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 9, 2010)

Going back to attend Benedict College,SC,USA in Aug.


----------



## Katarin (Apr 9, 2010)

Illinois Institute of Art - Schaumburg branch.

I'm only there for another couple months, but I'll be hanging around after I graduate


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 11, 2010)

i am not on the list. I am attending dvc, Diablo Valley College in california.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences (MCPHS), Massachusetts


----------



## Jiang (Apr 11, 2010)

Portland State University, Oregon


----------



## wolfrunner03 (Apr 11, 2010)

University of north florida - jacksonville


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Apr 12, 2010)

Swell idea.

College of Wooster (Wooster, Ohio)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 12, 2010)

Add a new state to the list: I study at the University of Puerto Rico, Rio Piedras Campus.


----------



## bscbari1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Purdue University, Indiana


----------



## Rosh (Apr 17, 2010)

Auburn University, Auburn Al


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Same as above:

Auburn University in
Auburn, Alabama


----------



## thirtyseven (Apr 17, 2010)

UC Santa Cruz (Crown)


----------



## Aurebesh (Apr 17, 2010)

UT Arlington, Texas


----------



## Kingman (Apr 18, 2010)

Western Carolina University

Cullowhee, North Carolina


----------



## Trail Horse (Apr 18, 2010)

California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo. Also known as Cal Poly SLO.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2010)

Colorado state university...potentially one of two here. (I think someone else was here, too!!)


----------



## peli_kan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mmm... why not.  

Duke University
North Carolina

No stalking, you.


----------



## Xeans (Apr 19, 2010)

College of southern Maryland; Leonardtown Maryland


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be going to Texas State in 2 years! Well 2 1/2 I guess. I'm a sophmore in high school so do the math!


----------



## Hipstar (Apr 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Soon to be Rider university, Lawrenceville, NJ



oh ha, I go to school near you.

The College of New Jersey, bitches!


----------



## Further (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread only affirms my belief that there are no furs in minnesota lol

Go st.cloud huskies!


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 19, 2010)

I knew.., or I should say read about the furry community at Cal Poly SLO a little over a year ago from an article on the topic at the campus.

Interesting... I wonder how many other campus' world wide have this fandom/lifestyle?


----------



## Nivi (Apr 19, 2010)

Weird, I don't see any New york furs...

Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (RPI) Troy, NY (its by Albany)
blacghst3


----------



## Rhyrs (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to The University of Advancing Technology in Tempe, AZ, USA in a couple months.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

Your mom goes to college.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Apr 20, 2010)

SUNY Rockland
Suffern, NY


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Rhyrs said:


> I'm going to The University of Advancing Technology in Tempe, AZ, USA in a couple months.



oh lawdy, good luck with that



Sauvignon said:


> Your mom goes to college.



Requesting a ban.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Chalk me up for University of Wisconsin.


----------



## monkeyspoon (Apr 24, 2010)

Massey University, Palmerston North, New Zealand


I don't expect any other furs to be near here.  maybe one i dunno


----------



## Xeypher (Apr 27, 2010)

hopefully Shepard University in WV this coming call semester...


----------



## laofmoonster (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutgers University, New Jersey


----------



## Clockwork (May 1, 2010)

Henley College, Henley, England


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

DeVry University


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 1, 2010)

Douglas Education Center in Monessen, PA USA I will be attending


----------



## rknight (May 1, 2010)

Chalk me up for University of Wisconsin-Parkside, after 2 years at New Mexico State..( i'm still an aggie for life )


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

State: Alabama
College: University of South Alabama, Mobile Campus


----------



## Jakobean (May 3, 2010)

NAU, Flagstaff, AZ. (Soon, at least)


----------



## Fallenmink (May 3, 2010)

In about 3 months I'll be at Daytona State College (_Chalk me up for this. (Fuck yeah community college...? ...No? FML.))_, then, after 2 years, off to either UF or UCF!


----------



## Blackfirewolf (May 4, 2010)

You get to add a new one for me :-D I'll be starting at Northern Arizona University in August... in Arizona. Obviously.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Ok I decided on University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, MI if you want to add me to the list


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

It depends. Barber or clown?


----------



## dragoncrescent (May 7, 2010)

University of New Mexico, NM, USA.

Wow, there aren't many of us! XD


----------



## KAiZA (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to Daytona State College in Florida starting August.
Hi fallenmink :B


----------



## FoxyM (May 7, 2010)

o.o Cool Thread
I'll be going to Fanshawe College in London Ontario in September


----------



## Oasus (May 10, 2010)

Morrisville State College
Morrisville, NY


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (May 12, 2010)

Jumping on the bandwagon...

I've got another two years (grad school) at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in NY


----------



## MattyK (May 12, 2010)

Gloucester College @ The Docks. 
Gloucester, Southwest Midlands, England, *UK*



Need Moar British College-Go'ers around here... Because I'm gonna be around here for a good three or so years and it's gonna get loneleh. D:
And god I hate the Sticky-BBCode on this site >.<


----------



## Thallis (May 13, 2010)

Another one for Rensselaer reporting in.


----------



## NXwolf (May 13, 2010)

Indiana University of South Bend (IUSB) in Indiana of course.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2010)

I will be going to the University of Illinois Urbana/Champaign this August.


----------



## Faolchu (May 22, 2010)

Delaware Technical Community College - Owens Campus, DE


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

UC Berkeley here


----------



## JoeStrike (May 23, 2010)

Are there any colleges out there (or high schools even) that have a formal (or even casual) furry club, and enough members to make it more than a few furfriends hanging out together?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Salt Lake Community College.

Slcc...

Pronounced Slick


----------



## peli_kan (May 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Another one for Rensselaer reporting in.



That's quite a pile of students reporting in for such a small school.  

How's RPI by the way?  I learned of you guys through an audio engineer who graduated a few years back.


----------



## NewToAllThis (May 25, 2010)

I'm at Northern Arizona University in Flagstaff, AZ. Good to be here.


----------



## Sleepybutt (May 25, 2010)

I am a Fur who attends the Pennsylvania College of Art and Design in Lancaster

and I'm damn proud of it too!


----------



## Thallis (May 26, 2010)

peli_kan said:


> That's quite a pile of students reporting in for such a small school.
> 
> How's RPI by the way?  I learned of you guys through an audio engineer who graduated a few years back.



Askin' the wrong guy. I'm not there yet, I'm gonna be a stupid frosh this next year. But, yes, I'm surprised at the sheer numbers. Maybe the fact that it's such a technical school contributes to it. Who knows?


----------



## Farelle (May 27, 2010)

Hochschule Darmstadt  (or University h_da), Hessen, Germany



seems I'm the first from germany here


----------



## Yaps (May 31, 2010)

UNSW - Sydney.


----------



## Kayla (May 31, 2010)

IADT can go suck a nut imo. :|


----------



## peli_kan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Askin' the wrong guy. I'm not there yet, I'm gonna be a stupid frosh this next year. But, yes, I'm surprised at the sheer numbers. Maybe the fact that it's such a technical school contributes to it. Who knows?



Maybe.  Computer savvy people are overrepresented on the internet, but so are slackers who have too much time on their hands.

Anyhow, good luck at RPI.  Any idea what you'll be studying?


----------



## Thallis (Jun 2, 2010)

peli_kan said:


> Maybe.  Computer savvy people are overrepresented on the internet, but so are slackers who have too much time on their hands.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck at RPI.  Any idea what you'll be studying?



I'm pegged for Computer and Systems Engineering. Thanks for the luck, I'll need it to stay on task next year.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2010)

I just realized that I never posted in this thread.

Jashwa, Pennsylvania, Carnegie Mellon University.


----------



## Alteq (Jun 9, 2010)

RPI's great and has a large furry community - there are at least 10 that i know of and more that are hiding. as far as education-wise its pretty top notch though the work is kind overwhelming.


----------



## Ringmeister (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be going to J. Sarge Reynolds in Richmond Virginia at the fall semester if that counts.


----------



## TheNewfie (Jun 9, 2010)

I will be going to the College Of the North Atlantic in Newfoundland


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

Makes me wonder if I should reply to this if Fuzzy is banned and can't update the list.

Let's just say I'm attending the School of Hard Knocks in Detroit.


----------



## reian (Jun 10, 2010)

Ringmeister said:


> I'll be going to J. Sarge Reynolds in Richmond Virginia at the fall semester if that counts.


 
Your pretty close to me then!

I'm at Virginia Commonwealth University in Richmond VA...Somewhere between the rank of junior and senior...I know there are quite a few furs there...but I don't know if they are on the forum


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

CÃ©gep de Trois-RiviÃ¨res


----------



## Soka (Jun 10, 2010)

I went to John Tyler Community College a few years ago and I've taken a few classes at Virginia Commonwealth University in Richmond, Va. I'm trying to get back into college soon.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I got to Plymouth State University in New Hampshire! I know of at least one other furry there. We're really close friends. There's not too much of a furry community here though... bums me out. I never seem to fit in anywhere. All people like to do here is get high and/or smashed. Not into it, so that places me in the "social outcast" category of Plymouth's hierarchy among students. If any of you go to Plymouth, I'd LOVE to meet up with you!!!


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 12, 2010)

Technically not at uni right now, but graduated from St. Cloud State University, St. Cloud Minnesota.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Luucy, I've got some updatin' to doo.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

College of DuPage, Illinois. 

Will be transferring to Northern Illinois University after the Fall Semester.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 13, 2010)

Santa Rosa Junior College, California.

Transferring to Expression College eventually.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

University of Nevada, Reno.  Gotta represent Nevada!! *Wags*


----------



## NobleAmberDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Southern Methodist University (SMU), but I'm transferring to University of Texas at Dallas (UTD). Yay tejas!


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 19, 2010)

Zenos IT collage UK, West Midlands, Telford


----------



## nurematsu (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm no longer a college student, as I've graduated. So I request to be removed from the list.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Soon to be University of Southern Indiana

Evansville, Indiana


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

Peninsula College in Washington State


----------



## sumnerdarkeye (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please put me under Ryerson Univeristy in Ontario Canada? Thank you.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

gradudated man im done

lfe is werd after shool ilts lke walking through portals but it matures you fluck yeah ontario here too i dont like ottaw tho its a lame place everything closes at eleven


----------



## Ulfstan (Jul 6, 2010)

University of Maryland, College Park!


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 6, 2010)

Pennsylvania College of Technology here. When we're not programming we're getting drunk.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Fachhochschulen-College in Berlin,


----------



## NinaxPanther (Jul 9, 2010)

Kent State University, Kent, Ohio

meow


----------



## Loomy (Jul 10, 2010)

University of Denver Represent!  Located in Denver, Colorado.

Kind of an upper crusty school (Yuck!) so I doubt there will be any other furs.


----------



## nurematsu (Jul 10, 2010)

Can there be a section for college grads and the college they graduated from? Or would it be easier to just note on the side that that person graduated from the college they're listed under?


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 11, 2010)

University of Maryland, Baltimore County
And I know I'm not the only fur there. Already met a few.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Florida State University representing!


----------



## Blackrathmar (Jul 12, 2010)

University of Rhode Island!


----------



## Obsidian Wolfess (Jul 12, 2010)

I go to Kent State University in Ohio.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I'm not in University yet but I'm thinking of going to the UofA (University of Alberta) Or NAIT.


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 12, 2010)

I attend Virginia Commonwealth University!


----------



## zizii (Jul 13, 2010)

Delaware College of Art and Design, in Wilmington, DE



SirRob said:


> Drexel University, Philadelpia, Pennsylvania.



! One of my best friends goes there~ DD


----------



## Khandor (Jul 13, 2010)

University of Redlands, California


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 14, 2010)

Any university of Cincinnati furs? Incoming or current?
Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 15, 2010)

(starting in September)
Oregon Institute of Technology, Oregon


----------



## Keitaro_Taru (Jul 16, 2010)

DeVry University, Irving, Texas


----------



## Lammol (Jul 16, 2010)

SLCC (Salt Lake City Community), Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Ty Rufus (Jul 17, 2010)

Goodness, am I the only Nebraskan fur?

Soon t'be: University of Nebraska - Lincoln


----------



## FerreTrip (Jul 21, 2010)

Coe College
Cedar Rapids, Iowa

(Technically, I'm from Wisconsin, though X3; )


----------



## Jubilee (Jul 24, 2010)

University of Guelph, Guelph, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Agika (Jul 27, 2010)

Ty Rufus said:


> Goodness, am I the only Nebraskan fur?
> 
> Soon t'be: University of Nebraska - Lincoln



Nope, you're not even the only fur in Lincoln  .

Southeast Community College, Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2010)

Seems like Fuzzy has been procrastinating as the post has not been updated since mid-May. As much as I'd like to take up a third list topic, I'm too busy to with work and college. Someone else can ask if Fuzzy wants to continue or if he wants someone else to.


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I should add myself. Art Institute in Schaumburg. Started a few months ago, will be there for a few more years.


----------



## beatlesfurry (Aug 4, 2010)

.


----------



## beatlesfurry (Aug 4, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences (MCPHS), Massachusetts


 
hey i might be going to Mass Art which is right next door to your college!


----------



## beatlesfurry (Aug 4, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I got to Plymouth State University in New Hampshire! I know of at least one other furry there. We're really close friends. There's not too much of a furry community here though... bums me out. I never seem to fit in anywhere. All people like to do here is get high and/or smashed. Not into it, so that places me in the "social outcast" category of Plymouth's hierarchy among students. If any of you go to Plymouth, I'd LOVE to meet up with you!!!


 
hey i might go to Plymouth State!!! i love the aria and the college looks nice. if your still there if i attend i would love to get to know you! 
P.S. im not into that "o lets get high stuff and drunk out of my mind" stuff either.


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 4, 2010)

Update!

I'm now going to Wallace State Community Collage - Hanceville, AL


----------



## Meowkitty (Aug 5, 2010)

University of Arkansas at Fort Smith ^-^ prolly the only furry there too hehe


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Montana State University- MaverickCowboy


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Indiana University of Pennsylvania, not affiliated with The IU. It's named after the county.


----------



## arcticursa (Aug 9, 2010)

Clark College, Washington State
Moving to University of Washington Seattle Campus next year


----------



## culmor30 (Aug 10, 2010)

University of North Carolina at Charlotte, Charlotte NC.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 10, 2010)

Rochester Institute of Technology, Rochester, New York


----------



## Shadow (Aug 10, 2010)

Do any of you even bother seeing when the main post was last updated? :/


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

peli_kan said:


> Mmm... why not.
> 
> Duke University
> North Carolina
> ...


 
Us
Duke University
North Carolina


Im going to find you we go to the same school.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 15, 2010)

University of Maryland, College Park, MD


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 15, 2010)

You can take my name off of Flathead Valley.


----------



## BUNDiNGO (Aug 15, 2010)

Woohoo! One more for University of California, Santa Cruz here! (GO SLUGS!!)


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm at North Carolina (or just NC) State University. :3

There are a ton of us here.


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

Another for Fullerton College in CA, USA


----------



## Kidori (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm from Texas, any one else go to Texas State? go bobcats! =^^=


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 21, 2010)

Gainsville State University, Georgia Freshman year :/


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 21, 2010)

Southwestern College, Chula Vista, California.


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

University of Vienna, Vienna, Austria, Europe ^^


----------



## Xeans (Aug 21, 2010)

Please edit mine to St. Mary's College, still maryland.


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 21, 2010)

Allegheny Community College of Maryland in Everett, Pennsylvania


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 21, 2010)

Seton Hall University (in New Jersey)

Would have posted here sooner, but it was kind of up in the air whether or not I could actually get housing and attend school.


----------



## Wolf70 (Aug 29, 2010)

I go to Ualbany. Looking for furiends here. Anyone else dorming here, send me a message.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 30, 2010)

- Greenville Technical College
- Soith Carolina
- Ruchii


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

I never said Madison, but you may as well keep it as it is, because i'm not telling you which one...  and i'm transferring to a different one soon anyway.


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

riverside community college - california here.


----------



## ker (Sep 6, 2010)

Southern Illinois University Carbondale  SIUC   I think Illinois needs some more representation here!


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

If any of you go to Oklahoma Christian University, I will flip out.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Sep 7, 2010)

Raymondfrostwolf - Northern Essex Community College - Mass


----------



## ZenWolf117 (Sep 8, 2010)

Prairie State College in Illinois


----------



## MaddHatter09 (Sep 9, 2010)

University of North Texas, Denton, Texas =)


----------



## Rune Seril (Sep 9, 2010)

Columbia College Chicago.

Take a wild guess what state that's in.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2010)

Closing thread, as this one is being replaced.


----------

